# Farang Ba.



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

Anyone else seen the documentary _Farang Ba (Crazy White Foreigner)_? I taped it from TRIO recently. The focus is on an American man who does Western boxing in Thailand, but there are some clips of Muay Thai also.

Link here.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11312


----------

